# Selfish



## cpuzey1

Is _samolubny/a _the best word for "selfish" in Polish? Are there any alternatives?


----------



## Piotr_WRF

_Egoistyczny_ comes to my mind. It may be even used more often than _samolubny_.


----------



## cpuzey1

OK, yes, of course   Dzięki 

PS You can say egotistical in English but it's less common.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

I would have thought that *egoistic* would be the first choice for translating _egoistyczny_. Is there a notable difference between _egoistic_ and _egotistical_?


----------



## ><FISH'>

Self-centered? Narcissistic?


----------



## cpuzey1

><FISH'> said:


> Self-centered? Narcissistic?


 


I'm not sure about the semantic difference between egotistical and egoistic to be honest, if indeed there is one.


----------



## ><FISH'>

If there is a difference then it would be far too obscure to be relevant.


----------



## cpuzey1

><FISH'> said:


> If there is a difference then it would be far too obscure to be relevant.


 
exactly...


----------

